# tree cutting longest sawzall blade



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I have never seen one longer than 12 inches.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

12" is the longest but this doable but you back, knees and arm will ache for days.

On the street side, 6" back from the fence cut a vertical cut at least 2" below the bottom of the fence. Then go in the yard and cut a horizontal cut towards the tree that is 2" below the fence. You may have to work all the cuts from alternating sides to do it with a 12" blade.

The less physically painful option is to pay the fence company or a welder to raise the entire fence section by cutting it at the posts and raise it up a few inches.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

DIABLO 12 in. Carbide Pruning and Clean Wood Cutting Reciprocating Saw Blade-DS1203CP - The Home Depot are good for pruning. Check with your municipality as this tree may be on their right of way, and is not technically yours to cut down.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I assume you plan on removing the tree and stump? Once the upper portion of the tree is gone you can chew away at the stump and area of concern. But I wouldn't attempt to take down that tree with a sawsall.

Bud


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I welded two 12" blades together last year for a difficult cut. Worked for me, as I just needed the readch, and not the entire cutting surface. Not gonna work on a tree though.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> DIABLO 12 in. Carbide Pruning and Clean Wood Cutting Reciprocating Saw Blade-DS1203CP - The Home Depot are good for pruning. Check with your municipality as this tree may be on their right of way, and is not technically yours to cut down.


I just need to cut a few inches out of the tree. Are you saying the city would cut out a section if it was messing up my fence?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

NO NO I JUST NEED TO CUT ABOUT 3 inches out of the lower tree side hits my fence bar in pictures the lower root area hangs out about 5 inches the only area need trimmed. I had tried to fit my blade across but is only 12" and need maybe 24" blade allow 2" away from fence cut straight down. Proper way to cut it


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Colbyt said:


> 12" is the longest but this doable but you back, knees and arm will ache for days.
> 
> On the street side, 6" back from the fence cut a vertical cut at least 2" below the bottom of the fence. Then go in the yard and cut a horizontal cut towards the tree that is 2" below the fence. You may have to work all the cuts from alternating sides to do it with a 12" blade.
> 
> The less physically painful option is to pay the fence company or a welder to raise the entire fence section by cutting it at the posts and raise it up a few inches.


It did this when putting the fence in 2 years ago. You can see he left the bottom 3-4 bars off below the fence. The inner root is just pushing agaist the lower bar about 1 inch tweeked


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I just need to cut a thick chunk off on the bottom but need a 18"+ blade to cut straight down across the top side and across lower towards inside tree

Ive cut up to regular 8" branches before with wood sawzall with this when attemping to cut the blade is a bit small


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Cut out 3" of your left leg and see how long you last. Cutting chunks out of a tree will kill it. You need to coordinate with the city. They may remove it completely and replant it further away from the fence. OF course they may tell you to move your fence.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Maybe the city can cut it section? It just needs about 2" away its already bowed about an inch that lower across frame rail


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Even if the tree survives cutting off it's leg, it will continue to grow, and even more so toward the injury. It is a no win situation. The tree was there first and your fence guys knew it. Tree: 1.....Fence guys: 0


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I still don't like the sawsall but I switched from the lightweight pruning blades to the 3 TPI demolition blades, much better. Don't recall their max length.

Bud


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I would consider modifying the bottom of the fence.


----------



## jc27310 (Sep 12, 2020)

If you like the tree and want to keep both the tree and the fence:
a) do nothing, they should will be fine
b) cut the bottom of the fence, not the tree.

If you don't like the tree:
remove fence panel and cut root base as you describe, replace fence panel.
Be prepared to remove diseased or injured, likely dead tree in the future...


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I was told once by an arborist that if I plan to the top a tree, top it 6 inches from the ground. The tree never recovers.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike Milam said:


> I was told once by an arborist that if I plan to the top a tree, top it 6 inches from the ground. The tree never recovers.


Yep, that will cure the problem. 

I just realized the OP is the same guy who has two discussions going about office chair mats, and can’t seem to make a decision there. I’m going to fix some popcorn, kick back, and watch this discussion devolve into mindless minutea.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey eddie i had asked if you had any pictures of this chair mat as im about to order its currently 50$ and i have a 10$ amazon gift card to spend. I asked about a glass chair mat which is 50$ on sale 1/4" thick vs the regular 94$ seems a good price. I stopped by the post office the plexiglass they use for corona seems thin and weak.

I really just need to cut out a small section of the tree at the bottom but would take a 20" blade as the tree is real large.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

In both threads you have been given several good options. I remember a saying when i was in the Army: lead or follow, but get out of the way.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

It can be done, but it's quite dangerous and should only be attempted by someone that is familiar with operating a chainsaw.

You can take a chainsaw holding it vertically with the tip pointing down, and shave a few inches down, removing a little bit at a time with the front tip of the chainsaw. Work across the entire width parallel to the fence. Then go to the house side and make the horizontal cut below the picket from there to the vertical cut location and that you can use a sawzall blade at an angle.

Doing this will injure the tree, and if you are not familiar with working a chainsaw can also injure you.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

miamicuse said:


> It can be done, but it's quite dangerous and should only be attempted by someone that is familiar with operating a chainsaw.
> 
> You can take a chainsaw holding it vertically with the tip pointing down, and shave a few inches down, removing a little bit at a time with the front tip of the chainsaw. Work across the entire width parallel to the fence. Then go to the house side and make the horizontal cut below the picket from there to the vertical cut location and that you can use a sawzall blade at an angle.
> 
> Doing this will injure the tree, and if you are not familiar with working a chainsaw can also injure you.


yeah i have 3 1/2 acre and was trimming 2 years ago 4-6 inches branches but the only chainsaw i have is a craftsman electric 14" just had the blade sharpened will this work?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Got it trimmed up. Bought a new thick blade from lowes for 5$. worked out well thanks guys


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

This tree wont die will it its just a half a foot section cutout? its pretty big 2.5ft tree


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes it will. You were told it will die. You come back after you did it and ask that question??? You should take the precaution of treating the wound with a commercially available tar type material and wrap it well to keep it from bleeding to death in the spring and to keep insects from nesting and infecting it.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> Yes it will. You were told it will die.


You get the feeling you’re talking to a petulant pre-teen?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It really depends on the tree. Some it might kill many it won't.

BTW: the last time I looked pruning sealer was no longer recommended.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Colbyt said:


> BTW: the last time I looked pruning sealer was no longer recommended.


Depends. In south central texas, live oak borers are a serious problem, all cuts need to be sealed.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

So what its a about 5" off the wall deep cut and 8" up and down. 2.5 ft tree. What do i need to seal it with the fresh open area? 1/4 of a ham removed.

Its a city tree if it falls on my fence will the city cover it and my fence? I was going to trim some branches on my side so itll fall outwards towards the street but probably wont be till this summer.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a city tree and you trimmed it anyway, against other advice?? It's not a ham. Hams are already dead. It's your leg and you cut your foot off and didn't bandage it. What do you think will happen? Call the city and have them remove it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Justwayne said:


> So what its a about 5" off the wall deep cut and 8" up and down. 2.5 ft tree. What do i need to seal it with the fresh open area? 1/4 of a ham removed.
> 
> Its a city tree if it falls on my fence will the city cover it and my fence? I was going to trim some branches on my side so itll fall outwards towards the street but probably wont be till this summer.


Ortho Pruning sealer sold at the BORG. 

Any damage to your property from falling limbs is covered by you HO insurance and subject to your deductible.Possible exception, you notified someone of a defect that might cause damage to your property and they failed to correct.

Here the law is clear; any limbs that hang over a property line may be trimmed by the property owner.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

It was put DEAD even with both my neighbors fence line. Had a horse type of 2across 1x8" half telephone pole type fencing from 80s 90s 2000s it kind of fell apart. Had some stuff in the garage come up missing i think an air tank and various dewalt tools so my father got this in 2018 they put it dead even with the neighbors fence on both side. So do i need to put something on the fresh cut wood and whats the cheapest. its at best 3" cut off the side and 8" high. You can see in the original pictures it was barely pushing it in about 1" in the middle causing lower frame rail to bow. You can see they cut off 3-4 of the lower squares tubing below frame rail so it would clear the root.

By the way thats saw dust in the pictures i cut about 2" below lower frame rail and cut in.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Can i just use a can of this pruning sealer or do you need "tree wound" this shows it spraying out black but is only 6$ at home depot? Spectracide Pruning Seal 13 oz Waterproof Outdoor Sealant Aerosol-HG-69000-5 - The Home Depot


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I suspect that will be fine. I always bought the can cause some place you don't want over spray.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd be afraid of hurting or killing the tree... I would either move the fence or let it grow into it.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

The tree grew back this year i bought spectrcide pruning seal for 6$ from lowes.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Either cut down the tree or remodel the fence to go around it with enough room for many years of growth.
Do the remodel right and it can become a focal point.
Those are your only two choices imo.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Since you don't seem like willing to contact the city, remove the section of the fence and move it away from the tree, then fill with 2 new fence sections for the sides.
Hanging around here won't get it done.
BTW, you have acres of land and don't have a gas chain saw?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

In the above picture you can see i cut out about 2" of tree so its not contacting my fence anymore. I sprayed spectracide pruning sealer. Kind of like tree wound. Seals and keeps bugs out. Everythings fine just wanted to let you know the tree grew back this year nice and green. My dad said he'd contact the city since it is on the city side ditch. The first post shows pictures of them making contact tree fencing. The recent post 3 posts up shows where i removed 2-3" off the side of the tree the fence isnt being bowed up anymore and sprayed pruning sealer on it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know you don't think that tree isn't going to grow in girth and press against that fence again. One of those trees needs to go anyway, as they are crowding each other. Glad the tree came back this year. Just wondering about phase 2 when it gets bigger.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

That ones a telephone pole.


----------

